# Nice Ohio bow kill I just finished up.



## trapper.robi (Jul 9, 2011)

Pretty cool. I've never seen a mount done like that with that angle and the shoulders where you could actually see um. Looks Good!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

STUD....perfect!


----------



## buckshot12 (May 28, 2012)

the mount looks awesome!!


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

Awesome work!!!! (deer aint bad either)


----------



## Cadet (Aug 21, 2010)

Great Work!


----------



## outback89 (Aug 1, 2010)

Is that a Coombs 9500? Prolly my favorite form out there right now. My next deer will be on that form.. Awesome mount! What did you use on the backing?


----------



## V.Fleming (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words guys. The form is a Coombs 9500 and I used rock mix on the back.


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY (Mar 6, 2012)

Very, very nice...love the look!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## chromes-z7 (Dec 18, 2010)

looks very realistic, nice


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Excellent mount! (except for the crooked eye)


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Very nice Vince! I always love looking at your work. Crooked eye?(LOL) That's rotation.


----------



## runningdeer (Mar 30, 2007)

one of the best mounts I've seen. I really like that pose.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

NICE!!! I was actually gonna get that same form for my buck but we decided on a more upright form. That looks really awesome!!


----------



## breiner11 (Apr 29, 2005)

Crooked eye, ha! Beautiful piece, what eyes do you use? I really like the look of them.


----------



## V.Fleming (Oct 4, 2011)

The eyes on that mount are rotated to the right. The white is showing in the back on the deer's left eye. The eyes in the mount are Tohickon Meder 650's without the extra brown.


----------

